# Cervical Epidural with Catheter



## auntsashie (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a quick question.  We have a new doctor that is performing cervical epidural steroid injections with catheter.  We have code 62318 for the procedure.  She is doing them in more than one level ex. C5-C6 and C6-C7.  Is this billable in both levels or just once?  Thanks!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, it would be billable (2nd level with -76 modifier) HOWEVER I would question the medical necessity of placing a continuous epidural catheter at two separate (yet related) levels during the same episode of care.  If however, the first one was unsuccessful and needed to be replaced then the replacement at another level makes sense.

Julie, CPC


----------



## auntsashie (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  Our regular Dr that performs 62318 only does one level per visit.  Thanks Again.


----------



## marvelh (Feb 14, 2009)

In most cases, the physician injects medication at the first level and then moves/withdrawls the catheter to the second level and again injects medication, then removes the catheter rather than inserting a separate catheter for each of the injections.


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

which would be a 59 modifier for different level.  I would only use the 76 if its repeat at the same exact level.


----------

